# How often do you jab Test E?



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

*How often do you jab test e*​
Once weekly 5858.59%Twice weekly4141.41%


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

As the title says, How often do you jab your Test e?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

once or twice per week..


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

dunno why but ive always jabbed it twice per week.

if i jab once a week it doesnt seem as if i'm having enough gear!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Guess it would depend how much your taking per week. At the mo doing 500mg once per week.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Guess it would depend how much your taking per week. At the mo doing 500mg once per week.


Exactly .for many there are too many variables to give a definite answer to this, as it can depend on what your cycle is and what it is made up of.

Rep


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got a long ester can be injected once weekly because of that


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do once a week of 500mg, I dont like to jab and this keeps down the scar tissue.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Once for me.

If I was going to be doing 1000mg+ per week I'd probably split it but I never go so high anymore.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Every 3 and a half days would be the ideal time to jab as far as im aware concerning the ester and keeping your blood levels right. I have always gone mon/fri injections. I know people who have ran th same course (500mg weekly) but just jabbed once per week. No noticable differences in gains or side affects, but then no blood work was done, so its hard to tell any negative points from jabbing once weekly.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have done both ways and notice nothing except more jabs.

Where did you get the number 3.5 days?


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I have done both ways and notice nothing except more jabs.
> 
> Where did you get the number 3.5 days?


I dont remember to be fair. Somewhere in the hundreds of hours research i did before touching gear. Its in a Test E steroid profile which explains the ester, and its realease time. As far as i can remember the Enanthate ester releases fully after 3.5 days?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> I dont remember to be fair. Somewhere in the hundreds of hours research i did before touching gear. Its in a Test E steroid profile which explains the ester, and its realease time. As far as i can remember the Enanthate ester releases fully after 3.5 days?


I thought 15-16 days


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm. im pretty sure Enanths half life is 3.5 days. That would lead to believe its initial release time would be the same.

Im not sure anything waits over 2 weeks to release for jab day. Far as i knew cyp was the longest ester in test? or the deconate ester in sus, which is ten days?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> Hmm. im pretty sure Enanths half life is 3.5 days. That would lead to believe its initial release time would be the same.
> 
> Im not sure anything waits over 2 weeks to release for jab day. Far as i knew cyp was the longest ester in test? or the deconate ester in sus, which is ten days?


Enath is very similar to cyp

Test prop has very short half life


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> Hmm. im pretty sure Enanths half life is 3.5 days. That would lead to believe its initial release time would be the same.
> 
> Im not sure anything waits over 2 weeks to release for jab day. Far as i knew cyp was the longest ester in test? or the deconate ester in sus, which is ten days?


Hundreds of hours? :lol:

Ok, here goes, Enanthate has 7 carbon atoms in it and the half lifes for esters is 1.5 days per carbon atom, so that would be 10.5 days for enanthate.

Cypionate has 8 carbon atoms so add 1.5 days to that.

Now to be fair, 1 shot of 500mg enanthate will still be active after 3 weeks, so 2 weeks you would be above base values anyway, so if you shot once a week and it will be active for 3 weeks then shooting next week you have a overlap.

Blood levels will peak probably around week 3 and just stay there.

Now before anyone suggests stable blood levels our testosterone spikes and drops all day long, this is called the circadian rythem, so stable levels are not an issue in real life and not an issue in gains.

I recommend an AI to keep estrogen in check and if one suggest sides are worse with single shots then perhaps but nothing that cant be delt with.

Your 3.5 days is propionate not enanthate.

Remember the volume of gear shot plays a part, metabolism plays a part, amount of bodyfat plays a part and even where you shoot.

You dont have to shoot twice a week, not even TRT guys do that with 100mg cyp shots.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Hundreds of hours? :lol:
> 
> Ok, here goes, Enanthate has 7 carbon atoms in it and the half lifes for esters is 1.5 days per carbon atom, so that would be 10.5 days for enanthate.
> 
> ...


Smacked it hackskii!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

OMG lack of knowledge galore


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Hundreds of hours? :lol:
> 
> Ok, here goes, Enanthate has 7 carbon atoms in it and the half lifes for esters is 1.5 days per carbon atom, so that would be 10.5 days for enanthate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Hacks, i was about to ask that question..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think greyphantom had a post years ago understanding half lifes, it is very nice read.

I read the cypionate pdf from upjohn, back in the day it was recommended for TRT 300mg every 3 weeks, 200mg every 2 weeks, and 100mg every week.

But, guys tend to drop at about day 6 and 7 with the 100mg test cyp shots, and day 1 of next jab didnt hit that day.

The 300mg group were very happy for the first two weeks then a bit flat.

Now some TRT doctors (Eugine Shippen) does Sub-Q shots to slow delivery time due to less vascularity in the bellyfat.

There is some stuff floating around which suggests 1ml in each delt will get in faster than 2ml in the glute.

All things considering, at the amounts being shot, it really does not matter unless you are using a short half life like prop or acetate.

That testosterone undeconate can be shot every 6 weeks or even longer.

I laugh at the threads saying people shoot sust wrong as they dont take advantage of the propionate ester when it is just 30mg per amp:lol:


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I think greyphantom had a post years ago understanding half lifes, it is very nice read.
> 
> I read the cypionate pdf from upjohn, back in the day it was recommended for TRT 300mg every 3 weeks, 200mg every 2 weeks, and 100mg every week.
> 
> ...


HAKSKII, NICE ONE BRO!


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I think greyphantom had a post years ago understanding half lifes, it is very nice read.
> 
> I read the cypionate pdf from upjohn, back in the day it was recommended for TRT 300mg every 3 weeks, 200mg every 2 weeks, and 100mg every week.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Scott your one clever man, your retention of knowledge is awesome I bet you were great at exams!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

once a week


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

once a week for me 2


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

every 6.19 days and then every 3.25 days for every other week on.

And then two shots split by 4 hours on a full moon.

Does it really matter lol. Shoot it once a week, done.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

600-900mg Once a week


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

According to the reference book Andrology: Male reproductive health and dysfunction the terminal half life of testosterone enanthate is 4.5 days with a mean resistance time of 8.5 days and a total elimination time of 12 days.

This is a scientific fact based on the estrification at position 17 with aliphatic side chains, the duration of half-life depends solely on the length and structure of these side chains.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i prefer every week shots.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Scott your one clever man, your retention of knowledge is awesome I bet you were great at exams!


Actually not very good, I get distracted easy then frustrated.

But years of repeating things helps commit to memory, otherwise it is lost then I just forget.

I have a terrible memory and I cant spell very good either, I make the same mistakes over and over so like now I am using a spell checker:lol:

I remember taking some MCSE classes for Microsoft NT and workstation (giving my age here 1993) and the questions they had were long and the answers were long too.

I would get headaches from those and although I understood the operating system, I was not all that good on the tests.

Guys that were good on the tests asked me questions about the operating systems.

Even had a porn server out of my house many years ago just for the fun of it, till I looked up who was logging in and it was a local school district, so I pulled the plug on that one. :lol:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Both protocols work but I have found I 'feel' better taking it twice, could just be that for a short time it spikes my test though but I did feel a little 'flat' toward the end of a week if jabbing only once. Did it for years however and got perfectly respectable gains that way.

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just grabbed this PDF from pfizer on testosterone cypionate.

Which states: *The half-life of testosterone cypionate when injected intramuscularly is approximately*

*
eight days.*

Funny the dose says:

*For replacement in the hypogonadal male, 50-400 mg should be administered every*

*
two to four weeks.*

023[1].guay.cc&testosterone-.pdf


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

i have always jabed it twice a week.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Just grabbed this PDF from pfizer on testosterone cypionate.
> 
> Which states: *The half-life of testosterone cypionate when injected intramuscularly is approximately*
> 
> ...


Yeah this is pretty much the maximum biological plasma half-life after a single injection for enanthate.

All professional medical bodies will quote the biological half-life as between 5-8 days.

Given that the terminal half of 4.5 days is science fact based on the half-life once elimanition starts then you factor that peak plasma levels are reached between 24 and 72 hrs then that makes a bilogical half-life of between 5.5 and 7.5 days, factor in again +/- variables and you get your 5-8 days.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Tried once and twice a week, didn't feel any different.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Hundreds of hours? :lol:
> 
> Ok, here goes, Enanthate has 7 carbon atoms in it and the half lifes for esters is 1.5 days per carbon atom, so that would be 10.5 days for enanthate.
> 
> Fair Play.  Allthough in my defense my, "misinformation" has been gleaned from internet pages like this one, albiet maybe other sites. The reason i posted what i had heard or read here, is that it is a poll. I wouldnt post advice on a personal thread, as i dont know enough about it (evidently clear.  ) The only way to learn is to ask or put your ideas out there, then wait for the big fella to come and put you straight..... And for that i thank you.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> No harm mate, reps for your honesty, and humility, pretty rare now days.....
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome.

And thank you for putting down a definitive answer for us guys.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

frantic said:


> As the title says, How often do you jab your Test e?


Once a week for me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Once a week for me.


And me, unless I'm doing loads....


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry for the slight hijack but can one of you smart guys tell me this:

Does the ester work by changing the speed that the drug dissapates out of the muscle into the blood stream or do all esters do that at the same rate but the difference is the speed that the body can break the drug down to useable Testosterone?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Started off twice a week then changed to once a week. Got some crazy BP type pains in the base of my skull for a week everytime I trained / shagged but then I guess I got used to it and it dissapeared.

So once a week for me


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Once a week for me

Have done it every 5 days before but didn't notice a difference between the two


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack but can one of you smart guys tell me this:
> 
> Does the ester work by changing the speed that the drug dissapates out of the muscle into the blood stream or do all esters do that at the same rate but the difference is the speed that the body can break the drug down to useable Testosterone?


They all dissipate but not at the same time.

Once the ester is cleaved it becomes active.

But they release at a different rate.

Keeping all blood levels stable would make them all the same.

For instance, if a faster ester was used more frequently same dose used, same results would happen.

Once broken down they are the same.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Gridlock said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack but can one of you smart guys tell me this:
> 
> Does the ester work by changing the speed that the drug dissapates out of the muscle into the blood stream or do all esters do that at the same rate but the difference is the speed that the body can break the drug down to useable Testosterone?


Put simply the ester is a chain of molecules containing hydrogen and carbon atoms, the longer the chain the less soluble in water and more soluble in fat it is, so the the longer it takes for the steroid to be released into the blood stream.

Esterification of an injectable anabolic/androgenic steroid basically accomplishes one thing, it slows the release of the parent steroid from the site of injection. This happens because the ester will notably lower the water solubility of the steroid, and increase its lipid (fat) solubility. This will cause the drug to form a deposit in the muscle tissue, from which it will slowly enter into circulation as it is picked up in small quantities by the blood. Generally, the longer the ester chain, the lower the water solubility of the compound, and the longer it will take to for the full dosage to reach general circulation.


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Hundreds of hours? :lol:
> 
> Ok, here goes, Enanthate has 7 carbon atoms in it and the half lifes for esters is 1.5 days per carbon atom, so that would be 10.5 days for enanthate.
> 
> ...


Completely agree on this. Prefer once a week so I don't use the needle too often.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ProteinPitstop said:


> Completely agree on this. Prefer once a week so I don't use the needle too often.


 :lol: , except enanthate doesn't have a half life of 10.5 days.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mars said:


> :lol: , except enanthate doesn't have a half life of 10.5 days.


I bet you are going to say about 5 days correct?

If that being the case how long would it take for (1) 500mg shot of enanthate to drop the person at or below normal base levels?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I bet you are going to say about 5 days correct?
> 
> If that being the case how long would it take for (1) 500mg shot of enanthate to drop the person at or below normal base levels?


 :lol: , Correct. 4.5-7.5 days if you use the terminal half life according to psuedo equilibrium dynamics.

MRT (mean residence time) for a 250mg shot using the same formula gives a time of approximately 12-14 days before you are back to pre injection levels.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mars said:


> :lol: , Correct. 4.5-7.5 days if you use the terminal half life according to psuedo equilibrium dynamics.
> 
> MRT (mean residence time) for a 250mg shot using the same formula gives a time of approximately 12-14 days before you are back to pre injection levels.


TRT guys using cypionate at 100mg tend to fall flat starting days 6 and 7.

But I know a guy that did a 400mg cypionate shot and 3 weeks in he had blood work from his doc to monitor his dosing schedule he was still upper end of normal.

One thing that changes things is the amount being shot, and the place being shot.

Glute at 2 ml has a different release time than 1ml in the delts, volume being something that changes things.

Some TRT guys now do sub-Q to slow release.

I know that 500mg of enanthate at 3 weeks I still feel it, this is why I wait 3 weeks from last shot to start PCT.

Using your math it looks close, and I do know TRT guys go a bit flat last day before injection and injection day.

So, we are pretty close, I suspect upper end of normal for the start of PCT.

Not to mention I still run HCG till the start date of PCT and even sometimes first week.

I was looking at dosing protocols for Delatestryl (testosterone enanthate)

http://www.edigitalz.com/delatestryl-injection-solution_archive_40_266_28.html

Male hypogonadism: As replacement therapy, i.e., for eunuchism, the suggested dosage is 50 to 400 mg every 2 to 4 weeks.

I know some doctors get away from the 4 week dosing.

I had an old man that I used to talk to and he said he was getting 400mg every 4 weeks and he noticed the first 2 weeks he wanted to jump on the nurses (I think he had some medical issues), and that he bugged them, but at the end of week 3 he would crash.

They split his doses after that.

Dude would go from wanting sex to wanting to sleep. :lol:

He was in his 70's.

Yah, looking at your numbers look pretty good, at least this is what I noticed myself when waiting for clearance times.

I used to wait 2 weeks but had some issues with recovery after a 500 shot.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I was doing twice a week 250+250 I recently swap for once a week 500 and honestly I regret I did not do it earlier as I feel exactly the same but less injections which is always cool.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh gosh.. I can't believe that I just answer at a thread over 2 years old...


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Once a week because im a nervous wreck with jabs


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

i have always done 2 jabs a week, regardless of amount..... just my OCD really


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I to twice a week purely because i have not built my delts up to 2ml yet, most i have ever had in one delt was 1.5ml.

But we will get there


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Once but considering 2 next run as I feel twice a week would help keep more stable levels?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Twice with some tren on it


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Once a week for me.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Once a week never really thought of doing it twice but maybe one day if was on higher dose


----------

